# Philadelphia Zoo



## froghaven5 (Jun 29, 2012)

I went to the Philadelphia zoo with 1 of my clients the other day. I took lots of photos of the tortoise and some turtles too.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice photo's, thanks for sharing...


----------



## expo tort (Jun 29, 2012)

Pretty, pretty, tortoise, tortoise


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 29, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## l0velesly (Jun 29, 2012)

What a nice zoo!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 29, 2012)

Great pictures


----------



## NudistApple (Jun 29, 2012)

lushcious said:


> What a nice zoo!



It really, really is. I love going to the Philly Zoo.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 29, 2012)

this makes me want to go to the zoo! thank you for sharing! i love the names of the Aldabra and Galapagos tortoises!


----------

